# Настроечный стол



## kostyuk (12 Апр 2018)

Вот сделал себе стол для настройки голосов


----------



## Labian (12 Апр 2018)

С почином.


----------



## kostyuk (12 Апр 2018)

Спасибо, ну голоса держитесь, всех построю))


----------



## vev (12 Апр 2018)

*kostyuk*,
а качать ногой думаете очень хорошо? Динамику рукой лучше чувствовать ИМХО...


----------



## kostyuk (12 Апр 2018)

Всё упирается в габариты, мастерской у меня нет, квартира небольшая, я специально делал так чтобы всё можно было сложить когда не нужно и в шкаф убрать,  вариант с тем что бы всё разместить сверху меха я сразу отмёл, мне такая конструкция не по душе. Но это пока эксперементальная модель, буду думать как улучшить.


----------



## vms37 (13 Апр 2018)

А можно фото конструкции меха покрупнее?


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Апр 2018)

vev писал:


> *kostyuk*,
> а качать ногой думаете очень хорошо? Динамику рукой лучше чувствовать ИМХО...


Ногой выдув в принципе хорошо нормируется. Хотелось бы увидеть, как дозируется всос...


----------



## kostyuk (13 Апр 2018)

В конструкции меха нет ни чего особенного, обыкновенный мех закрытый с двух сторон фанерой, просверлено отверстие и вставлен штуцер к которому присоеденён шланг. К верхней части приделан ремень для ноги, к нижней планки чтобы можно было его зафиксировать.


----------



## sedovmika (15 Апр 2018)

Вот мой вариант.


----------



## kostyuk (15 Апр 2018)

В начале у меня был такойже, но я захотел усовершенствовать, очень неудобно подымать мех и держать резонатор, да ещё и тюнер должен быть чем ближе тем лучше. А так ничего не мешает, ногой качаю стол на месте, резонатор стоит ровно и ни чего держать не надо


----------



## sedovmika (15 Апр 2018)

Да удобств конечно больше. Тут я упор делал на компактность и простоту. Тюнер я наблюдаю на экране компьютера. Но Ваш вариант имеет много плюсов: сделан надежно, очень удобен в использовании, долговечен.


----------



## kostyuk (15 Апр 2018)

Я пересмотрел много вариантов в ютьюбе,  и сдеал оптимальный вариант. Конечно мне не очень нравится конструкция подачи воздуха, может со временем я её переделаю, думаю попробывать поставить большой ножной лодочный насос двухсторонний, что бы можно было например настраивать по одному голосу.


----------

